# Fished the Rock Saturday...



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Alternated between Flyrod and Spinning....The water was lower and clearer than it has been in all the times I fished there this year. Caught a number of different types of Suckers and this smallie...All fish I caught were on the spinning rod...All on tubes and gobys...


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Dam nice fish, what stretch were you fishing? I haven't been out all year, hoping to finally make it down tot he rock this week.

Have they opened hogsback lane yet?


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Socom said:


> Dam nice fish, what stretch were you fishing? I haven't been out all year, hoping to finally make it down tot he rock this week.
> 
> Have they opened hogsback lane yet?


Thanks, I fished the low to mid stretches...fishing low I got into a variety of different suckers...pretty much on every cast...lol....I then just worked my way upstream...I have to say I like fishing the Rock with more flow but it was still a nice day of fishing....And sorry did not notice if the road was open....


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

Went down there for a run today, (also didn't make it past the hogsback entrance and forgot to check).Rive did look low. May head out tomorrow if it doesn't rain too much.

I didn't think there would be many suckers in there still. Been a weird spring I guess. Saw a couple steelhead guys that said they didn't have any luck with trout but saw a few nice bass. 

Thanks for the reply


----------

